# Slide, Scroll-Seite****? Wie heisst das denn und Suche nach Tutorial



## lilamuck (15. März 2012)

...hallo ich würde gerne so etwas wie hier:
The Thomas Oliver Band
erstellen, dass also oben die Navi fest ist und der Inhalt so schön "slidet". Gibts hierfür irgend ein Tutorial?
Danke für eure Hilfe
lilamuck


----------



## Carrear (15. März 2012)

Gibt es dazu auch einen Link?


----------



## lilamuck (15. März 2012)

uups
http://thethomasoliverband.com/home


----------



## Carrear (15. März 2012)

Wo slidet denn der Inhalt schön **** ^^ Bei mir ist der ganz normale Slider vom Windows / Firefox Fenster. Im übrigen ist die Ladezeit der Seite ganz schön krass bei mir.


----------



## lilamuck (15. März 2012)

stimmt, auch im ie slidet nix.....hier ne vergleichsseite:
http://themeforest.net/item/cocoon-one-page-template/full_screen_preview/111688
die ****t zumindest auch im ie


----------



## Carrear (15. März 2012)

Ich nutze keinen IE sondern FF, aber auch auf der zweiten Seite sehe ich keinen besonderen Slideeffekt. Ich glaube du musst nochmal genau beschreiben was du meinst


----------



## lilamuck (15. März 2012)

also wenn ich oben auf die navi gehe und was klicke gleitet der Inhalt nach unten zum Ziel. Früher hat man das mit Anchors gemacht, aber dann springt die Seite ja nach unten...das was ich meine geht langsam und man sieht denn inhalt nach oben scrollen. Die Navi bleibt dabei fest oben sitzen.
war das so einigermaßen verständliche?
...danke für deine müheu nd geduld ;-)


----------



## Carrear (15. März 2012)

achso ^^ okay: http://djpate.com/2009/10/07/animated-scroll-to-anchorid-function-with-jquery/

Ganz einfache Sache


----------



## lilamuck (15. März 2012)

super************************! 1000Danke...warst mir ne große HIlfe.
genau das ist es...könnte ich mich bei Fragen nochmal vertrauensvoll an dich wenden?


----------



## Carrear (15. März 2012)

du siehst du hast da im oberen Kasten die Funktion. Dann machst du deine Menüpunkte bitte nicht als a-Tag sondern irgendwas anderes  halt nicht verlinken. Und dann machst du auf dieses Element ein onClick Event mit der Funktion und übergibst den Wert der ID, zu der du möchtest. Ok?


----------



## lilamuck (15. März 2012)

gibts auch ne möglichkeit, dass die navi fest oben bleibt und nicht mitrutscht?


----------



## Carrear (15. März 2012)

wie wäre es mit css? position: fixed;
schau dir mal das hier an - http://www.css4you.de/position.html


----------



## lilamuck (16. März 2012)

Hallo Carrear,
das probier ich die Tage mal...sorry fürs viele Nachfragen, habe schon lange nichts mehr programmiert.
gibt es bei dem css auch die Möglichkeit die Navi dann oben auf der Seite zentriert auf dem Monitor  zu plazieren?
Danke nochmals


----------



## hela (16. März 2012)

Hallo,

in den Webmaster-FAQ gibt es ein Thema "Wie lässt sich der Footer am unteren Fensterrand ausrichten?". Lies dir das einfach mal durch und wenn du verstanden hast wie das funktioniert, dann kannst du auch deinen Header am oberen Fensterrand positionieren.


----------

